# Life is bittersweet



## dorton (Jan 13, 2008)

A good friend of mines wife was diagnosed with ALS while she was pregnant. She gave birth to a beautiful little girl, but the pregnancy just zapped the life out of her. She passed his morning.
She was diagnossed last feburary, and was told she had a year to live. Its so sad, I was with him when he met her, I was in their wedding...It just doesnt fell right. I still picture her the way we met her. She was the youngest case of ALS that any of the local hospitals have seen.
What a shame. But, before she left, she gave the world a beautiful girl to carry on her legacy.
Later
Justin :cry:


----------



## red_tegu28 (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear that dorton


----------



## COWHER (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm sorry bro. hang in there, and give your friend our condolences.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 13, 2008)

Dorton... Best wishes to you and your friend! im sorry.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 13, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about your friend, sounds like a great loss.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry about your friend.

A friend of mine has MS. He has a 10 year old son and may never see graduate from High School. He's doing the best he can to have quality time with him before he's not able to.


----------



## olympus (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## dorton (Jan 13, 2008)

Here is a link to an article written by the newspaper.
http://www.journalnow.com/servlet/S...SJ_BasicArticle&c=MGArticle&cid=1173352878320
This was a few months back, before she got really bad.
It just progressed so fast.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 13, 2008)

That's so sad.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 13, 2008)

dude that article is crushing I cant imagine loosing my wife or anyone like that. my prayers go out to you and everyone affected by Keri's passing.


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 14, 2008)

Very Sad,I am so sorry for your loss.  

Brat!


----------



## playlboi (Jan 14, 2008)

sorry to hear man, keep your head up.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 14, 2008)

My condolences


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 14, 2008)

It's a feeling like no other trying to comprehend what has been done to you by the entity or person you look to for existence. We try so hard to deal with the wrongs that have been done to us. Sometimes people tell you that it was "God's Will" or something or someone's will and everyone will recover with time, but you don't. No one ever does. We spend every second worried about money, work, responsibilities, bills, and it all amounts to nothing. We never truly stop to recognize that the only thing that keeps us going is eachother, and when any part of that is lost, part of yourself is lost. Eventually you become numb to a specific tragedy, but time is like a pain-killer, it numbs the pain, but can never be healed. Each day goes by and we find ourselves needing more and more time. Time does nothing for us but prolong the problem. I hope everyone recognizes that one day, you'll be in intense pain, and the next day someone you know will be. You will do your best to try and take some of it from them, but you understand that you can not. But sometimes, words and sentiment can steal some. You can not offer to help get rid of pain, or suffering. It's in your words and in your support that you can secretly steal it from them, to help them live on. So I offer to steal your pain when you are not looking.


(When my grandfather died, I changed. I lost it. I was put on anti-depressants. anti-anxiety meds, counseling, everything. Nothing worked. So one day when a friend punched me in the face and then offered to help me finish the car my grandfather and I were building, I realized that he was trying to steal pain. So I wrote this in a book I keep hidden from most, and wanted to share it with you dorton. I offer to steal your pain when you are unaware.)


----------



## Mike (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## dorton (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone.
Thanks for sharing ApriliaRufo, I appreciate it.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 14, 2008)

Drew, that was an awesome post bro, it really hits close to home. I lost my mother when I was just 16 years old, my father walked away when I was seven. Sometimes it is the ones that are alive than can hurt you too.


----------



## nat (Jan 14, 2008)

sorry for your loss  I know the undescribable feelings that must be going through your head (and heart) as I lost my dad to lung cancer when he was only 40 and I was 18. Chronic terminal illness is such a surreal experience, one that no one (including friends and family) should have to experience. my thoughts are with you.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 14, 2008)

can't imagine the your and your friend's pain, i'm sorry to hear that


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that..my condoleances.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 17, 2008)

Life is just so crazy...I have always heard that death comes in three's. Well, my good friend just passed Weds night. Its 12am here friday and I just got the call at 10pm on thurs. A few hours have gone by and I am still just in shock. He moved to California but we managed to stay close with phone calls. I was suppose to have gone out there this summer. He was only out there for a year and has been taken already. He lost control on his motorcycle. I had a panic attack for about a half hour which sucked. Anyways...its weird because between Dorton, Jimski and myself, that makes 3 very close deaths. I will not ask why...I will just remember how great our time shared was.


----------



## jimski427 (Jan 18, 2008)

yea the past 2 years have sucked tremendously for me... august 2006 , my grandpa died... which sucked... it was one of the tuffest things i have gone threw... not the death, but seeing someone so rock solid and the backbone of your family be reduced to nothing and so weak and fragile... and then recently about a month or 2 ago, my great aunt died... i wasnt that close with her, but seeing my mother and grandmother the way they where really sucked... then new years eve... my friends dad went missing, they still havent found him, not sure if he is dead or just split... and then the most recent thing that happend was that the 16th a kid i went to school with, but graduated 2 years before me. died in iraq... when it rains it pores... sorry to hear about your friend dorton. all i can say is, chin up bro, things will get better. i wish you and your friend the best and i am sorry to hear about it..


----------



## dorton (Jan 18, 2008)

I hate to hear that puff, and jimski


----------

